# Do IBEW Always Reveal Aptitude Test Scores?



## cvanish (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

I've recently taken aptitude test for the IBEW local 98. In fact, I never received my test scores, however, I received a letter in the mail today requesting that I report for an interview before the JATC. Do this mean I passed the test? Honestly, I didn't expect to achieve a qualifying score. Do IBEW consider candidates who fail the aptitude test as well? If this is the case, what are my chances of being hired? 

Tips & Advice are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

u passed if they invited to the next step the interview


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't recall ever getting the score
I'm not sure the score really matters
It's more about how you answered the questions.
I've worked with a few in the past that made me wonder? Do they still do the aptitude test?


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

I took my aptitude test at the ECAO and they told me what i scored on mine.


----------



## Dan from Philly (Apr 6, 2009)

Got my interview for 98 today. Set for Thursday. Same deal. No test results. Im not complaining


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

After the interview you may recieve a score that combines the written and oral interview. Depending on the needs and starting of classes, you may recieve a score of 95 and never get call only to find the cut off was 97.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

For the guys that have interviews for local 98(I'm a member),If you got a letter telling you to report for an interview that means you passed the test.
Here's some tips,the interview is pretty short no more then 15-20 min.

1)Show up early,If your late then don't bother,better luck next year.

2)Dress accordingly,If you look like you just woke up,better luck next year.

3)When you speak,Have confidence in yourself and your answers.But don't be cocky.

If your excepted you will know in a short period of time.
If your not you won't get that letter for awhile.

If your not excepted this year,try again next year it takes most people a few times be for they get excepted.
Repeating the test is annoying but worth it.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Test One

Who's your Daddy?

Interview.

Got any uncles, cousins or friends in the local?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

dukester said:


> u passed if they invited to the next step the interview


 
Does that hold true for local 3 ibew nyc. I had my interview today and took my test may 18th. when i got my letter it did'nt say anything about my score pass or fail just to report july 20th. Now i just have to wait.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Test One
> 
> Who's your Daddy?
> 
> ...


I know all locals differ in policies....

Test one - 3B

Who's your boyfriend?

Interview.

You get the picture..... Hows the saying go? "Know or ...."


----------

